# I just had to share



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Man is it fun to go fast in this machina!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

when my keys return to my hands, I'm going to come pay you a visit.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Gorgeous !


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

That is such a great color. It's between the nave blue Scuba and that smurf blue from a few years back.

So, no front license plate required in Texas? Lucky you. Front plates are absolutely the worst for the look of any sports car. 

Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> That is such a great color. It's between the nave blue Scuba and that smurf blue from a few years back.
> 
> So, no front license plate required in Texas? Lucky you. Front plates are absolutely the worst for the look of any sports car.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pics.


Beautiful car, unfortunately Texas IS a two plate state so (like me) he has two options ... risk it and let the TT 's design shine and be awesome... or get the front plate and just deal with the cruddy look.

I will probably do the latter, if only to keep from having the wife get on me about it.  But to each his own.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Hell yeah, welcome to Club BLUE! :wave:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I was in your general neck of the woods this weekend doing a mtb race in Tyler State Park. So there were two Sepang Blue TT-RS's within a short distance of each other.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

mtbscoTT said:


> I was in your general neck of the woods this weekend doing a mtb race in Tyler State Park. So there were two Sepang Blue TT-RS's within a short distance of each other.


How did you fair. That is a rocky, rooty trail. I don't really like Tyler SP that much. Have you ridden the Monkey Trails south of Shreveport? Thats my favorite. But, I am not fit enough to race anyway.

And thanks for above comments. So stoked. Can't wait to get home tonight so I can go "play" some more.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> Hell yeah, welcome to Club BLUE! :wave:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats, I'm glad it is finally in your hands. I miss mine so bad right now. Probably a couple more weeks for the exhaust development to be done. It'll be well worth it once complete though.:thumbup:


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool Blue, f*cking beautiful.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Just got back from a little night time romp around some of the smooth, twisty streets in Longview. Man this car is so perfect. The engine note coupled with the acceleration capabilities is addicting. I hate to do too many WOT pulls while still in it's infant stage, so I am taking it somewhat easy. But, dang it's hard to hold back.

I loved the DSG in the TT-S and if it had been an option in the RS I would have bought it for the performance it would have added. But, it is still more entertaining to make those perfect, smooth shifts.

2000 GTI VR6 5-MT (~174 HP before minor mods), 2004 R32 6-MT (250 HP before REVO flash), 2010 TT-S DSG (265 HP before APR stage 1 flash) as the predecessors to the RS. Each a significant step forward (and cost required of course). But, I just can't see any faults with this RS. I have never noticed any turbo lag, none. Power delivery really is very linear.

I know I'll sucome to an ECU flash and I guess that will take this car to the next level. But, I am not sure it really needs it.

Anyway, just thought I'd share more of my inital observations 3-days in.

Thanks for listening. We now return you to regularly scheduled programing.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> Hell yeah, welcome to Club BLUE! :wave:


Yeah I suspect your car had an influence. I love Black but thought I'd be keeping this car for the rest of my life and so, 20 years out I thought she needed to have a bit of pop.

My son has money down on a Rising Blue MkVI Golf R. That'll be one more for the VAG Azul Club.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

LongviewTx said:


> Just got back from a little night time romp around some of the smooth, twisty streets in Longview. Man this car is so perfect. The engine note coupled with the acceleration capabilities is addicting. *I hate to do too many WOT pulls while still in it's infant stage, so I am taking it somewhat easy. But, dang it's hard to hold back.*
> 
> I loved the DSG in the TT-S and if it had been an option in the RS I would have bought it for the performance it would have added. But, it is still more entertaining to make those perfect, smooth shifts.
> 
> ...


Violating the break-in procedure, are we?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Congrats, I'm glad it is finally in your hands. I miss mine so bad right now. Probably a couple more weeks for the exhaust development to be done. It'll be well worth it once complete though.:thumbup:



who's working on your exhaust, hmmmm?:sly:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> who's working on your exhaust, hmmmm?:sly:


AWE Tuning is using my car as the development platform. You'll all benefit from my distress of handing it over! Their work is second to none and I have no doubt the end result will be stellar. :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> How did you fair. That is a rocky, rooty trail. I don't really like Tyler SP that much. Have you ridden the Monkey Trails south of Shreveport? Thats my favorite. But, I am not fit enough to race anyway.


Let's just say it wasn't my finest hour! I hadn't ridden there in around 5-6 years and it's much rougher now. Have not been to the Monkey Trails, but have been to Ruston many times. 

Enjoy your car, including gratuitous shot of my blue car with bikes attached.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Marty said:


> Violating the break-in procedure, are we?


Yes, some . So, how has your "break in" experience gone? Any advice para mi?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> when my keys return to my hands, I'm going to come pay you a visit.


When do the keys come back? I wish we could get an ET/NW La "VAGaBahn" group together for some GTG and drives.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd like to hope they will be back to me in December. It is possible and a conservative goal so. But I know when the car comes back I will want to make a run to Dallas so yes, we shall arrange something for sure.


And when I first bought my car, I broke it in at 130mph on the 2 hour drive back home. She didn't seem to mind.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

LongviewTx said:


> Yes, some . So, how has your "break in" experience gone? Any advice para mi?


Modern engines are largely "broken in" before they are ever bolted to the car and are built to such exacting tolerances that the days of "metal shavings" are pretty much gone.. I'd be more concerned about putting some miles on the tires before taking them to their limits.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

caj1 said:


> Modern engines are largely "broken in" before they are ever bolted to the car and are built to such exacting tolerances that the days of "metal shavings" are pretty much gone.. I'd be more concerned about putting some miles on the tires before taking them to their limits.


yupz yupz, this is correct.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

LongviewTx said:


> Yes, some . So, how has your "break in" experience gone? Any advice para mi?


I painfully followed the break-in procedure as described in the manual (no full throttle or high RPM for the first 600 miles, and gradual increase in throttle levels and higher RPM for the next 600 miles, if I recall correctly).

It's up for debate how much of an impact that has. But in the end, I'd side with the recommendations of the folks that have to warranty the engine if it fails or burns excessive oil (Audi).


----------

